# Trying to decide...



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't decide what to do with my empty 10g!! I know I want it to be a community with a betta, but there's sooo many options! 

My choices are above in the poll. Please vote!

African dwarf frogs:









Kuhli Loach:


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont see a poll 
but thats okay you can just give it to me


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The poll is added now.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

From the options you listed I would go with the ADF's and mystery snails.But sorority's are nice too. So I would say either ADF,mystery snail, and bettta. Or a sorority of 4-6 girls with maybe a mystery snail.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I already have a sorority.  

Thanks for your input.. I caaaan't decide!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

frogs  <3


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I already have a sorority.
> 
> Thanks for your input.. I caaaan't decide!


I did not know that haha. Oh wait I just found the thread. I completely missed that thread when you made it haha sorry.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

No Problem.  

I want ADFs but I've heard they are hard to feed and sensitive. And it seems that everyone has them. 

I want Kuhli loaches because they are easy to feed and not very many people have them it seems.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Frogs, the loaches look icky


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Kuhli Loaches! I had a few myself at one point, they are just too cute and have a ton of personality.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Loaches! It's probably the snake-lover in me, but I think they look awesome ^_^ Plus, as you've said, ADFs are supposed to be hard to feed, so it would be super hard to have 8-10 in there, too.

Edit: Hey... Those loaches look like my snake Dx


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I AM kinda leaning towards the loaches... I mean look at them! They just make you LOL!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

lol yucky, snakes are cute, loaches not somuch.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a ton of kuhlis in my 30G, but I don't know if I'd put them in a 10G--I just imagine them being cramped. They're also very shy and love digging into things--sometimes I don't see them all day. With a predatory fish like a betta, I don't imagine they'd stay out for very long during the day. Also, if you're thinking of using any kind of resin/plastic decorations, use extreme caution. Kuhlis love burrowing and getting into tight places, and they will get trapped and die in the most surprising places--I would advise natural or solid ornaments only.

After having ADF once, I don't think I would get any again. They are very difficult to feed and would have to be fed separately from such an opportunistic fish as a betta. Aside from the simple logistics of feeding them, it's also difficult to satisfy their dietary and water quality needs--ADFs can live to be upwards of 15 years old in an aquarium, but many only survive months. Having 8-10 in there would be extremely impractical and cramped, you might get away with maybe 4. They also aren't really that active--mostly they just sit around in weird froggie poses when you can see them. They had my mother convinced they were dead a few times, lol.

Personally, I think a school of pygmy cories would be best, they won't attract attention from the betta, but they'll be active and out all day and give the tank a lot of movement and interest. They're also super adorable and have a lot of personality.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Loaches!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've kept loaches in a ten G before and they were all fine.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Loaches! They look so darn cute! Maybe because I think Eels are cute.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Loachessss! They're so adorable!


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Since you have only a 10 gallon I have to disagree with both options. If you upgrade to 20-30+ gallons then I would say either are fun. That will get very very cramped in such a small space. I would go with the loaches if putting with a betta. I have never had luck with those darned frogs!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

froooggggyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!

besides, if the loaches get sick, it will be harder to get advice about them since they are so uncommon


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm with adastra.

Though I have no idea where you'd pick up a pygmy cory. =/ I certainly can't find any at my petsmart... unless the cories they're selling are actually pygmy cories. =/

If you really want the loaches then get them. =] You should get what you want and what you think will make you happy. =] But keep only about 3 or 4 so that they have plenty of swimming room. Then you could add some shrimp or a snail! =] 

That'd be super cool! =]


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My LFS sells pygmy cories for 99 cents a piece... Not sure if I want them though. I'll look into it.  Thanks! 

I could also have 5 ADFs and 5 mystery snails and a betta. I calculated it all on AqAdvisor.com. I might do that instead..


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So which one are you going for?


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there a way to have both? Or are they not compatible?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

bloo97 said:


> So which one are you going for?


I have no clue... still.. LOL 

I gotta do some more research..


----------

